# Recent aquisitions



## Gideon (Jul 3, 2006)

I bought another Orchid or two at the ONT Show this past weekend...

*Paph hybrids*
Paph Cam's Cloud (bellatulum x emersonii)
Paph (St Swithins x vietnamense)
Paph Clifton Booth (Saint Swithin x primulinum)
Paph Ultor (lawrenceanum x sanderianum)
Paph Weather Vane (Maudiae x philippinense)

*Paph Species*
Paph micranthum
Paph dayanum
Paph superbiens
Paph parishii

*Phrags*
Phragmipedium Dominianum
Phragmipedium Grande 'Madala'

*Other*
Angraecum eburneum var. longicalcar
Angraecum florolentum
Mystacidium capense
Mystacidium venosum

And a flask of Laelia pupurata


----------



## Marco (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice haul Gideon :clap:


----------



## Heather (Jul 3, 2006)

Gideon, you are one fine shopper, my man!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow! Wonderful additions! I look forward to the vietnamense x St. Swithin!

Congrats, Gideon!


----------



## Stephan (Jul 4, 2006)

:drool: :sob:


----------



## Park Bear (Jul 14, 2006)

what a massive haul......


----------

